# deer hunting near Lehr?? 2nd try



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I posted this about 20 min ago and came back to check the thread and it was gone so hear goes the second attempt. I recently bought a house in Lehr. My BIL is a bowhunting fanatic. He asked me about hunting oppurtunities around Lehr. Not looking for GPS coordinates just general opinions as to the hunting opportunities in the area. Any general info would be appreciated. Is there a draw for NR tags?? Thanks in advance for any info. Feel free to PM if you do not want to put your info on the open forum.


----------

